# Garmin Etrex 20 vs Dakota 20



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm wanting to map out all of the local trail systems and put them on a large map board for my LBS to display. I'm fairly new to gps, but I've been doing my research. I'm mostly wondering if for some reason I am way off, and neither of these devices will do what I need, or if there is something way better. I'm wanting to stick to eh 200ish range.

Primary use - getting area trails mapped

Secondary use - geocaching, road directions for driving


Thanks for any input. . . and for all the pro's around here dealing with us n00bs!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Have fun getting road directions from an etrex. It "can be done" but the interface is abysmal for text entry.

Both will do the other stuff you want just fine. There are "better" options but they will be a good bit more than 200. The gpsmap models can take an external antenna which can help boost reception in tough situations. Dakota and etrex cannot


----------

